# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Αναβάθμιση λογισμικού - προσωρινή διακοπή λειτουργίας του φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας

## NikosD.

Κρίθηκε σκόπιμο το φόρουμ αυτοβοήθειας να μεταφερθεί σε μια νέα πλατφόρμα προκειμένου να δημιουργηθούν νέες δυνατότητες για τα μέλη, αλλά και για να λυθούν διάφορα προβλήματα που αφορούν τη λειτουργία και τη διαχείριση του φόρουμ,
πχ, προβληματικό σύστημα προειδοποιήσεων, αδυναμία μαζικής διαγραφής μηνυμάτων ενός μέλους κατά την διαγραφή του από το φόρουμ κτλ.

Θα χρειαστεί λοιπόν μέσα στις επόμενες ημέρες το φόρουμ να διακόψει προσωρινά τη λειτουργία του.

Προσωπικά, δεν είμαι ιδιαίτερα δεκτικός στις αλλαγές και στις ανανεώσεις σε τέτοια θέματα και ομολογώ ότι θα δυσκολευτώ να συνηθίσω τις αλλαγές, που θα είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλες σε όλα τα επίπεδα (εμφάνιση, λειτουργικότητα κτλ).

Ελπίζω να.... μας βγει σε καλό η αλλαγή, να είναι επιτυχής και να την αφομοιώσουμε γρήγορα.

Λυπούμαστε για την όποια αναστάτωση που πιθανότατα θα δημιουργηθεί.

----------

